
Mash Ruby Gem - Mocking Hash for total poser objects - luccastera
http://www.intridea.com/2008/4/13/mash-mocking-hash-for-total-poser-objects
======
pius
This is sweet. Doing some hardcore JSON stuff and this should make things a
lot prettier.

